# Would you rather have a holodeck in your closet or force powers?



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

My brother and I are always going back and forth on this question.  Me, I would want to have force powers.  My brother goes for the holodeck.  He argues you could have force powers on the holodeck if you wanted.

A holodeck would be undeniably cool.  But I'm stuck on the fact that it isn't real.  You would have to leave sometime, you know?  Force powers are an every day awesome thing.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm good question - I could easily see people becoming addicted to the holodeck - the fact it isn't real is quite a nice bonus, it means you can do illegal things to experience them without causing any harm or risking jail.

But the more I see of him, the more I am convinced Derren Brown is actually a Jedi - that is one scary man....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TheRiddler said:


> Hmm good question - I could easily see people becoming addicted to the holodeck


In fact, one character in TNG, Lt. Reg Barclay, did have this problem. . .he was very shy in real life and lived out his fantasies on the holodeck where he didn't have problems talking to people. . . .ended up saving the ship once or twice, though, for real, because of his intimate knowledge of how the thing worked.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Is it immoral to commit immoral acts on the holodeck?

What if you aren't aware you're on the holodeck?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There is at least one physicist who suggests that the quantum nature of "reality" could be an indicator that we are all already living in a simulation, so a holo-deck might be redundant.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

NogDog said:


> There is at least one physicist who suggests that the quantum nature of "reality" could be an indicator that we are all already living in a simulation, so a holo-deck might be redundant.


We're not going down the Hitchikers Guide that calculates that due to the very small chance of life existing, everybody we meet must be a product of our perverted sub-concious?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact, one character in TNG, Lt. Reg Barclay, did have this problem. . .he was very shy in real life and lived out his fantasies on the holodeck where he didn't have problems talking to people. . . .ended up saving the ship once or twice, though, for real, because of his intimate knowledge of how the thing worked.


Haha! Classic TNG episodes. Where he's the man's man and a big hit with all the "ladies" on ship. I think they were just trying to up Beverly and Deanna's sex appeal.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have always, always, ALWAYS wanted a Holodeck, so i choose that lol. God it would be so cool, when real life is treating you like rubbish, just create a fantasy life for yourself. I'd be in there the whole time


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cc84 said:


> I have always, always, ALWAYS wanted a Holodeck, so i choose that lol. God it would be so cool, when real life is treating you like rubbish, just create a fantasy life for yourself. I'd be in there the whole time


Well. . . .but. . . .that's why I read books.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

With the Force, you could be the ultimate power in the universe... Bwaahaahahaaa 

On the other hand, being in a holodeck would be cool. Especially when you get invaded by the Borg and can turn off the safeties.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> With the Force, you could be the ultimate power in the universe... Bwaahaahahaaa
> 
> On the other hand, being in a holodeck would be cool. Especially when you get invaded by the Borg and can turn off the safeties.


Exactly. I think this question says a lot about a person's personality. Take over the world or escape from it....?? Which sounds the most appealing??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A holodeck in the_ closet_? Whatever for? I have one in my brain.... I close my eyes and dream.... or imagine and daydream...



Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .but. . . .that's why I read books.


.... or this, too.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> A holodeck in the_ closet_? Whatever for? I have one in my brain.... I close my eyes and dream.... or imagine and daydream...


Lol. Because it would be most convenient there, wouldn't you say? Can't have it in the kitchen. It would ruin my roast.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The portal to Narnia is in the closet; there simply isn't ROOM for a holodeck.  What I really need is a "Beam Me to Hawaii" portal...I haven't time or inclination for airlines and all that entails...


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

No, no, no.  That portal is in a WARDROBE.  Totally different area of the house.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Force Powers.
Hollo deck is cool, but I'm not sure I can afford the power bill. Don't have a pebble bed reactor in my yard, or dilitium crystals. Plus, too hard to maintain, and I'm unsure of real world value. I'm thinking the instruction manual alone weighs a few metric tons.

Force powers? Now there is some real world application value. The midicholorans are the powergrid, and they're free. Accordingly, the force is 'everywhere', so it's not location dependent and won't set off scanners at the airport. It's really a win win.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

I had the same question years ago back when I watched Star Trek on daily basis. I'm a bit biased because I'm much more involved in the Star Wars universe. Personally, I would rather have the force. I used to tell my brothers, "Wouldn't it be cool to be an NBA player with the force? I'd have a 100% 3-point percentage and do the craziest dunks mankind has never seen!" LOL

jay.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Jay. said:


> I had the same question years ago back when I watched Star Trek on daily basis. I'm a bit biased because I'm much more involved in the Star Wars universe. Personally, I would rather have the force. I used to tell my brothers, "Wouldn't it be cool to be an NBA player with the force? I'd have a 100% 3-point percentage and do the craziest dunks mankind has never seen!" LOL
> 
> jay.


I'd be all over force flying.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd take the force, because the holodeck was forever breaking down.  You'd be better off with a fork in a microwave


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> I'd take the force, because the holodeck was forever breaking down. You'd be better off with a fork in a microwave


A very valid point. Not to mention all the escapee holodeck characters.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd take force powers.  That could be the only way this planet could have world peace.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd choose force powers. The holodeck is imaginary. With force powers, I'd be able to . . . convince people to take certain courses of action.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> A very valid point. Not to mention all the escapee holodeck characters.


Yeah I'd hate to have Sherlock Holems running around ruining my holodeck vacations.

Maybe I'd use my force powers to help all of mankind? Maybe be a super hero? lol idk the possibilities are endless

jay.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I probably ought to settle for the holodeck... since if I force choke a couple of people I know, I might enjoy it too much and not be able to stop


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Tough question! My gut reaction was holodeck. I have truly always wanted one. Such fun, and then of course I could write holo-novels like Paris on Voyager.

Of course force powers are tremendously enticing. I hate having to choose, but I must consider that I would *constantly be tempted by the dark side*, so it is far better that I just play on the holodeck where I could pretend to end this destruction conflict and impose order on the universe instead of actually trying to do it and having things probably not go well...at least for my enemies.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I probably ought to settle for the holodeck... since if I force choke a couple of people I know, I might enjoy it too much and not be able to stop


Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

No question about it.  A holodeck!!    Do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> But in the holodeck, I could eat all the birthday cake I wanted - and never get fat or have a gluten reaction! I could tell the computer to make the food as healthy as possible, but still have it taste and look just like birthday cake. How could you resist that? Calorie-free after a certain point birthday cake.


I've always wondered how food worked on the holodeck. I always just assumed that there was a replicator in there so anything they ate was "real." But I guess you could have a whole simulated meal where you're not actually eating anything. So you could totally just pig out and be none the worse for wear. That would be a very... very... dangerous prospect. It almost makes me want to change my vote.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> No, no, no. That portal is in a WARDROBE. Totally different area of the house.


We had to put the wardrobe in the closet.  Takes up a bunch of room too. The thing is very heavy. Huge.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> The portal to Narnia is in the closet; there simply isn't ROOM for a holodeck. What I really need is a "Beam Me to Hawaii" portal...I haven't time or inclination for airlines and all that entails...


No, wait, if you had a holodeck, you wouldn't need to beam to Hawaii. You could have Hawaii in your wardrobe and get rid of that lion and that witch. I'm sure that they've downsized the space needed for holodeck projections by now. They would probably be called holopalms or holopads and fit in your hand. Just set it up anywhere and the projection will use the space available. Set it up outside and the whole world becomes your hologram. Of course then we'd all be in there with you and you might as well go to Hawaii the old fashioned way... no, wait! I'm confusing myself...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> No, wait, if you had a holodeck, you wouldn't need to beam to Hawaii. You could have Hawaii in your wardrobe and get rid of that lion and that witch. I'm sure that they've downsized the space needed for holodeck projections by now. They would probably be called holopalms or holopads and fit in your hand. Just set it up anywhere and the projection will use the space available. Set it up outside and the whole world becomes your hologram. Of course then we'd all be in there with you and you might as well go to Hawaii the old fashioned way... no, wait! I'm confusing myself...


yeah your thoughts seem to be something COnfuseus the great Chinese guy would say...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Holodeck? Every scifi reader knows that by then all we should need is a neural implant of some sort that can directly connect to any computer running a simulation. Then all you need is a comfy chair or bed and an intravenous drip for food and fluids (and something at the other end of the pipeline  ).


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Just be that engineer on Andromeda. Plug your brain into the computer, interact with the AI, and you could be a whole starship.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> I'm thinking the instruction manual alone weighs a few metric tons.


Not if you load it on to a Kindle.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It depends .... does the holodeck have the naughtiness protocols enabled?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> It depends .... does the holodeck have the naughtiness protocols enabled?


Does it ever?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Does it ever?


Don't you remember Minuet?

http://memory-alpha.org/wiki/Minuet


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Don't you remember Minuet?
> 
> http://memory-alpha.org/wiki/Minuet


I do. We have this running joke about what HASN'T Riker banged? We still maintain that his all time low was when he hooked up with the it. Remember that episode? Where they're all gender neutral except for that one it who "always felt she favored the female side..."


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Holodeck. And I would soooo be hooked just like Reg Barclay. It would be even more addictive than writing books.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

evrose said:


> Not if you load it on to a Kindle.


THATS RIGHT!!! *LOL* All I'd need is a power jack, then, for the occasional recharge for battery.

I'm still going force powers, tho: even with the dual temptations of the dark side, and kindle condensed instructions for the holodeck.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Remember that episode? Where they're all gender neutral except for that one it who "always felt she favored the female side..."


I missed that one.... sounds like perhaps that's a good thing.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I missed that one.... sounds like perhaps that's a good thing.


Oh no! You must go back and watch it! CLASSIC episode lol. It's called The Outcast:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Outcast_(Star_Trek:_The_Next_Generation)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ohhh...  the picture at that link looks familiar....  maybe I did see it, I just didn't recall the earlier quote.  It's been so long since I watched any of them.

Another few of years and I get to see them all again with DD.


----------

